# webtop hack



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone want to try this on deodex bionic?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1281620


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Sweet looks legit, I'm thinking about buying this for it and hooking it up to my tv what do you guys think?

http://www.amazon.com/Palm-Sized-Wireless-Bluetooth-Keyboard-Touchpad/dp/B002YX1M3U

or maybe this

http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Pro-Wireless-Bluetooth-Keyboard-TouchPad/dp/B003ZJEUBI/ref=pd_cp_e_0

there's alot of these

http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Keyboard-Built-TouchPad-Pointer/dp/B003UE52ME/ref=pd_cp_e_1

anyone recommend one?


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

"Soapinmouth said:


> Sweet looks legit, I'm thinking about buying this for it and hooking it up to my tv what do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Palm-Sized-Wireless-Bluetooth-Keyboard-Touchpad/dp/B002YX1M3U
> 
> ...


The hack works! And you don't really need any of that, when you're phone goes into webtop the top portion of the screen is atrackpad middel is right and left click, and keyboard on bottum, il grab a pic and uplaod it


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Here it is


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

And here its on the tv


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

yeah but I'd like to be able to control it from my couch and have it plugged into the tv. sorta like a google tv in a way


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

"Soapinmouth said:


> yeah but I'd like to be able to control it from my couch and have it plugged into the tv. sorta like a google tv in a way


Got ya, I just bought the mini w/ the track pad, il let u know how it works as soon as I get it in


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Do you guys think any bluetooth keyboard and mouse will work? I have someone I can get a Microsoft Bluetooth Keyboard and Mouse from and I would like to try this out.


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

Wored for me! And its awesome. I watched The office on hulu on webtop on my tv. Pretty cool!


----------



## peichor (Aug 29, 2011)

Do you have to be deodexed for this? I'm rooted but still on odexed stock rom.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC while wearing a tinfoil hat.


----------



## peichor (Aug 29, 2011)

Nvm did it, worked awesome. Love it!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC while wearing a tinfoil hat.


----------



## aramos87 (Oct 7, 2011)

Root Required?


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

"aramos87 said:


> Root Required?


Yes,
Go here,
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6457-One-click-fastboot-restore-and-root-for-the-bionic-v2.1


----------



## dhh93 (Sep 27, 2011)

Any one get one of those mini keyboards?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

peichor said:


> Do you have to be deodexed for this? I'm rooted but still on odexed stock rom.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC while wearing a tinfoil hat.


Th3royRom Unl3ash3d already has it!


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

dhh93 said:


> Any one get one of those mini keyboards?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


i ordered one and they sent me the 2.4g instead of the bluetooth one.


----------



## dhh93 (Sep 27, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> i ordered one and they sent me the 2.4g instead of the bluetooth one.


That sucks, they exchanging it?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bmcgov (Jun 14, 2011)

I got an iPazzPort mini bluetooth keyboard with touchpad. Works great with webtop, works without being in webtop mode as well.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

"dhh93 said:


> That sucks, they exchanging it?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Nope, anyone want it?


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

"runandhide05 said:


> Nope, anyone want it?


seriously nobody wants it? First person to pm me il give it away

Gone, to bendr0id


----------

